# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Recorder] Funai DVR-A2631

## VasilisL7

Έχω την παραπάνω συσκευή μετατροπής vhs σε dvd και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι πως δεν μπορώ να αντιγράψω vhs σε dvd και δεν μπορώ να κάνω rec προγράμματος μέσω του dvd.
Παίζει κανονικά όταν βάζω dvd για να δω ταινία.

Η συσκευή μου είναι FUNAI DRV-A2631
Έκανα λάθος στον αρχικό τίτλο.

----------


## her

Πολλές φορές αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις. Οχι από θέμα βλάβης. Δεν σε αφήνει η ίδια η συσκευή. 
Στο έκανε παλαιότερα και τώρα δεν στο κάνει;

----------


## VasilisL7

> Πολλές φορές αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις. Οχι από θέμα βλάβης. Δεν σε αφήνει η ίδια η συσκευή. 
> Στο έκανε παλαιότερα και τώρα δεν στο κάνει;


Από το 2008 που το έχω, είχα φτιάξει αρκετές κασέτες σε dvd και είχα κάνει εγγραφή προγράμματος με dvd. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Μηπως η κασετα εχει προστασια Macrovision;

----------


## VasilisL7

> Μηπως η κασετα εχει προστασια Macrovision;


Μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα που ξεκινάει να εγγράφει μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

----------


## xsterg

σου το κανει με οποιαδηποτε ταινια πας να αντιγραψεις η μονο σε μια? δοκιμασε με μια αλλη για να δεις αν υπαρχει η οχι προστασια. παντως το μηνυμα που βλεπω επανω μου κανει σαν να υπαρχει προστασια.

----------


## VasilisL7

> σου το κανει με οποιαδηποτε ταινια πας να αντιγραψεις η μονο σε μια? δοκιμασε με μια αλλη για να δεις αν υπαρχει η οχι προστασια. παντως το μηνυμα που βλεπω επανω μου κανει σαν να υπαρχει προστασια.


Έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλες κασέτες. Συγκεκριμένα ήθελα να αντιγράψω μια κασέτα με έναν παλιό αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου της εθνικής ομάδας.

----------


## xsterg

δεν εισαι σαφης. δοκιμασες και με αλλες κασετες και? εγινε η αντιγραφη η οχι?

----------


## VasilisL7

> δεν εισαι σαφης. δοκιμασες και με αλλες κασετες και? εγινε η αντιγραφη η οχι?


Δεν έγινε αντιγραφή και με άλλες κασέτες που δοκίμασα

----------

